

Mymentor.io get mentored by the smartest techies on the go - kdhandy
http://mymentor.io

======
dang
No astroturf votes or comments on HN, please.

~~~
mtchll
Those comments were genuine. Are we not allowed to share hackernews posts to
twitter?

~~~
minimaxir
There's no reason to share Hacker News posts you create on Twitter. More
relevantly, asking for upvotes is not allowed:
[https://twitter.com/FindMyMentor/status/531258287962877952](https://twitter.com/FindMyMentor/status/531258287962877952)

~~~
mtchll
Got it thanks for clearing that up.

